# What is battery power restore switch for?



## Rayo (Aug 29, 2020)

I just bought a dual fuel Firman generator from Costco and I'm reading the starting sequence where it says to hold down the 'battery power restore switch' for 3 seconds. I Googled it and it looks like most other generators have the same switch. Just out of curiosity, what is that switch and what is it doing when I hold it down?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

It powers up the control module in preparation for use. It's like what happens in a car when you turn the key to the second position (prior to going to the start position) and all the instruments pulse to life.

Since there's a three position Off/Run/Start switch on the generator, the engineers must have decided to keep that device simple by not incorporating the control module power-up into it.


----------



## Firman owner (Oct 9, 2021)

I was able to bypass the battery power restore switch by removing the two wires from the back of the switch and connecting them with a 15amp mini fuse. I also removed the batteries and extended the battery cables outside through the back of the generator and hooked them up to a much larger 12v battery.


----------

